
Ask HN: What do you use for a company wide documentation tool? - f1gm3nt
I currently work at a company where I&#x27;ve built a marketing automation tool focused on local businesses. I&#x27;m trying to make sure all staff are trained on how to use it so that support can be provided to our clients and sales have an understanding of what they are selling.<p>Right now we are trying to use the new Google Sites (and Google Docs) for internal documentation. The documentation contains guides for setting up and managing accounts within the application and is all internally focused.<p>Use do use Zendesk Guide (Their knowledge base solution) for our client guides along with some videos clients can watch to learn how to use the app.<p>Confluence is a possible solution that I&#x27;ve looked into, however, most staff bailed using Jira and are using Asana to manage tasks because Jira was too confusing for them. So Confluence would be too difficult for them to use.<p>What I&#x27;m curious about is what everyone is using for a company-wide internal &quot;wiki&quot; that most staff find &quot;easy&quot; to use and maintain.<p>On a side note, any suggestions on getting people to adopt a solution would be helpful as well.
======
Tomte
I will always recommend Dokuwiki, if only for the extremely low administration
effort needed.

If your users insist on shiny UI, you will look elsewhere, but it's my first
recommendation if the number of users doesn't get too high and you don't need
all kinds of integrations into other Enterprise tools.

~~~
mekster
Has been the case for me to use DokuWiki for maybe 10 years but switched to
Wiki.js in 30 minutes after I figured how powerful it is. (You need to install
an instance yourself to see the admin side of the interface)

DokuWiki is good but it is aging. Wiki.js has user authentication against
nearly 10 sources including LDAP, has WYSIWYG editor as well and access
control for pages as well as easy to use interface to modify the menu list.

It also has automatic backup to many remote storage types and I'm just
impressed how it has all I wanted but was hard to accomplish efficiently with
DokuWiki and its plugins like having a working WYSIWYG editor.

And all are built-in and works as intended unlike third party plugins which
might turn out buggy.

------
seesawtron
Dokuwiki for the overview of all projects, instructions for setting up and
"how-to-do"'s with links to github code. Each github repo has their own
description codes of course.

------
forresponse
We use global wikijs + markdown Readme in source code.

~~~
f1gm3nt
This looks really promising. Thank you!

------
giantg2
I wish we had a documentation standard. We use word, cucumber, confluence,
sharepoint, and a couple other things.

